# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Обследование   тепловизором    зданий  и  сооружений

## teplovizion.by

Тепловизионное обследование зданий и сооружений
- Диагностика стен на наличие "утечек тепла"
- Тепловизионный контроль окон и дверей
- Поиск скрытых труб в полу
- Выявление точки росы
- Определение проблем с кровлей
- Осмотр трубопроводов, вентиляции, систем кондиционирования
- Быстрое обнаружение разрывов трубопровода
- Обнаружение дефектов ограждающих конструкций и обеспечение качества строительства
- Теплый пол (составление схемы, определение места залегания нагревательного элемента)
- Поиск пробок в трубах водяного теплого пола
- Диагностика радиаторов отопления
- Обследование систем отопления дома или квартиры в комплексе (трубы, радиаторы)
- Диагностика сиcтемы кондиционирования здания

Обследование проводится специалистом прошедшим полное обучение в Институте прикладной физики НАН республики Беларусь и прошедшего сертификацию инженера-термографиста второго уровня в секторе «Контроль оборудования, машин и сооружений перед и в процессе эксплуатации».
Тепловизор включен в реестр средств измерений БЕЛГИМ.
Более подробно можно  изучить  информацию  на  сайте  -[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

УНП: 691724305

80295604710 мтс

----------

